
Show HN: The most exhaustive list of 1-on-1 meeting questions for managers - alagu
https://www.peoplebox.ai/t/one-on-one-meeting-template-manager-questions-list
======
madamelic
From a brief skimming, this seems like a good list.

Only big asterisk is that it seems to paper over that you need a strong and
trustworthy relationship to have these questions be answered sincerely and
honestly. Otherwise you'll get shrugs and/or non-answers to keep you happy.

The hard part isn't what to ask, it's how to build and maintain an environment
where people feel secure enough to speak their mind.

~~~
alagu
I couldn’t agree more. Building that “radical candor” is the most important
element to have any meaningful conversation or even relationships. I’ve
personally found One on ones as a great platform to build such relationships
and like coaching active listening and powerful questioning can help. What
have you found working in building strong relationships?

------
Meerak24
This list is amazing, great job. Would be great to understand your rationale
about 1-on1's? Also, do you guys use a tool where I can use these questions?

~~~
alagu
Thanks. Let me use a quote from Managers-Tool podcast to explain our rationale
about 1-on-1s.

1-on-1, the most powerful thing we can recommend to any managers in the world
- To Sit down and talk to their folks on weekly basis regularly like clockwork
because just chatting with your folks periodically is not a way to get to know
them - It doesn’t work. And the single most important thing you can do to
improve your relationship, and therefore your results with your team is to get
to know the strengths and weaknesses of everybody who works for you as
individuals rather than as a group.

We use our own tool ([https://peoplebox.ai](https://peoplebox.ai)) and many of
these questions are embedded in it but you can use these questions with any
tool you like or currently using.

------
haxplorer
Very helpful list. But it would be good to see a list that is organized around
objectives than the current set of categories. Ultimately, one asks these
questions to get a certain outcome or information. Starting from there would
be better.

~~~
alagu
Thanks for your kind comment and the feedback. That’s a great idea. When we
created the categories, the idea was to bucket these questions based on
certain type of information only like collecting feedback or understanding
work relationships but I agree these can be more crisp and specific.

